# Ginger Beer and nutmeg



## megasuke (6/9/13)

Having a Chai on the weekend when it hit me Nutmeg and Ginger Beer would be quite nice together. 
Has anyone tried this as unsure how much to use for 21litres.


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

I grated half a seed in a 23L batch and found it overpowering and never tried again. YMMV.


----------



## Airgead (6/9/13)

Nutmeg is strong stuff. Use carefully.

I'd throw a chunk of nutmeg in rather than grate it. That way you can taste every day (or hour) and fish it out when there is enough. Chuck half a seed in and taste regularly.

Or try mace. Its like nutmeg only milder. Its the outer husk of the nutmeg seed (the nutmeg is the only plat to give us two distinct spices... nutmeg and mace.. that's your useless fact for the day). Similar flavour but different and less intense.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## megasuke (6/9/13)

After a bit of reading it does look like I have to be very careful with the amount I use. Airgead, I might go with your idea and put it a bag that way I can fish it out when it becomes to strong. Will use a Morgans kit for the base and go from there.

I really think this could a great favor combo so if anyone else has any more suggestions, love to hear them.


----------



## Toper (6/9/13)

Cinnamon


----------

